

2048 Directory  - jimrhoskins
http://2048.directory/

======
jimktrains2
Wow, there are a lot of TLDs and 2048 clones.

~~~
jimrhoskins
Now for a 2048 clone of TLDs!

~~~
ConceptJunkie
We clearly need a new TLD named ".2048".

------
deletes
The 2^53 is missing.

